# What sort of gloves for sparring?



## ella_guru (Oct 5, 2010)

Me and my kickboxing friend want to learn by sparring with each other, but I'm not sure what type of gloves are best for wing chun. Obviously, any is a detriment, but I think at least getting some pressure training even if it's not exactly true to life is better than none.

would something like this be worthwhile? What are your suggestions?


----------



## wtxs (Oct 5, 2010)

ella_guru said:


> Me and my kickboxing friend want to learn by sparring with each other, but I'm not sure what type of gloves are best for wing chun. Obviously, any is a detriment, but I think at least getting some pressure training even if it's not exactly true to life is better than none.
> 
> would something like this be worthwhile? What are your suggestions?




Check out the ones made by Harbinger, also sold by Century and others under their brand name, even (I think) endorsed by Chuck Norris.  They call it workout/bag gloves, has articulate finger joints (so you still do most of the open hand techniques) with wrap around wrist support. You can leave out the palm support when not working on the bag. BTW the old Harbingers I have is made of leather, as should be the current model.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 5, 2010)

I would go with a MMA sparring glove, not only will they be tougher than that dipped foam crap, but they will allow articulation and grabbing with the hands if necessary.  

An incredibly cost-effective pair can be found here:
http://www.combatsports.com/Combat-Sports-MMA-Hybrid-Sparring-Gloves/productinfo/FG14S/


----------



## graychuan (Oct 5, 2010)

Blindside offered a good choice, especially if you plan to use Wing Chun in your sparring. The other gloves are good for Kickboxing as you dont need to articulate any bridging as much. The gloves that Blindside offered did not cover the thumb and wrist as much so there is a lot of play/articulation and bridging along the wrist...especially the 'thumb side' Tan-Sao.


----------



## bully (Oct 5, 2010)

To be fair if you don't use the gloves endorsed by Chuck Norris then you do realise your life is in danger?

Even if they are crap you have to use them.

Chuck knows, and may use the third fist hidden in his beard against you. That fist comes straight down the centre line too.


----------



## ella_guru (Oct 5, 2010)

Great thanks guys! 

I went with the ones that are more just like fingerless gloves MMA style.

Now if I could just figure out how to Lap my friends giant boxing glove.....


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, if you are doing pressure training, you need to get 14oz gloves

The MMA/fingerless gloves are more for competition or grappling or certain drills

If you are starting off (ie youve never sparred before), get the biggest gloves you can as well as gum shields. Then as you improve and know how to move, you can whittle it down to the 6oz or 4oz gloves

And if you are sparring, try not to use solely wing chun techniques (ie fixed arrow walk/circle step), as you will get beaten up by your kickboxing friend. Get used to moving naturally and get used to taking pressure. 

good luck


----------



## l_uk3y (Oct 7, 2010)

If control is your chosen game, a very light  mma glove with minimal padding and open fingers is your best bet. 

If your striking is your main goal then op for a larger heavier boxing glove and you will gain 2 small shields to hide your face behind.

Most important, find something comfy and non slippery. I have a few sets of gloves, one being a plastic/vinylish type glove resembling the picture as shown at the start of the thread. As soon as sweat forms they start slipping. So be aware of the material they are made of.

Luke


----------

